# Mario Beauregard Scoop: the new MB Nylon - stunning!!!



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got my hands on the first pictures of the new *Mario Beauregard Nylon MB *to be launched this summer at the Montreal Guitar Show...

One word: stunning!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

guitarjunky said:


> One word: stunning!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I swallowed hard when I saw this. If it sounds even half as good as it looks, it'll be superb.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Wow*

What kind of on board electronics does it have and types of woods used to make her, that is prettu stunning that for sure.Ship............would love to give that a test drive


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Here are the specs!


scale: 650mm 
nut: 1.900"
back and sides : east indian rosewood ( carved back)
premium cedar top 
mahogany neck with trussrod and magnet trussrod cover
ebony fretboard and headcap
sloanes tuners
mix of d-tar(undersaddle) and K&K transducers(under the top/bridge)


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

That's gorgeous. Don't see too many "coffee table" guitars.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Curved edges?

It's nice to see that on more electrics--I'm wondering if, other than the weight, will it feel closer to a Tele or a Les Paul shapewise?

Nice looking guitar though.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Interesting, and certainly beautiful.

Mario makes some magnificent instruments. I'll be interesting in hearing a review. I have no doubt that it will be inspiring.


----------

